# New series of Car S.O.S. features Skyline GT-R



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

NEW Car S.O.S.: Skyline Sensation
Kim is a dyed-in-the-wool petrol head, along with her husband Mark. Tragedy strikes whilst restoring their dream car - a 1995 Nissan Skyline GTR.
Next Showing: Friday 1 May at 6:00PM - National Geographic Channel
Repeats: Saturday 2 May at 4:00PM - National Geographic Channel
Sunday 3 May at 9:00PM - National Geographic Channel


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

awesome ill keep an eye out for this.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

There's a red R35 in this programme also :wavey:


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Cheers for the heads up- Steve


----------



## Ash170990 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine will be on there too


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

rusty turrets? and the buyer should have bought a 32?

* runs away


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Can we have a reminder at the end of April please ? :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Bugger I don't have that channel.
Wonder if will go over to Dave or if someone can upload it here?


----------



## SiR33 (Mar 14, 2009)

TREG said:


> Bugger I don't have that channel.
> Wonder if will go over to Dave or if someone can upload it here?


I think they show them on more 4 aswell, but when I am not sure.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Robbie 733 said:


> Can we have a reminder at the end of April please ? :chuckle:



As above I'm bloody useless at remembering stuff


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

I noticed this today as I have been keeping an eye out for it. I know the car as I nearly bought it many years ago. I won't spoil the story though. I think the date for it was 23rd April by the way.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

matty32 said:


> rusty turrets? and the buyer should have bought a 32?
> 
> * runs away


Then it would only be rusty arches, doors and boots to worry about :chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

MIKEGTR said:


> Then it would only be rusty arches, doors and boots to worry about :chuckle:


All non structural lightening areas.:chuckle:


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckily mines a heavyweight version lol

DVR programmed ready to go , I'll put up with Tim for an hour ...... just


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

According to the National Geographic channel website the Skyline programme is scheduled for Thurs May 7th at 8pm.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Who gives a monkey's???

It's an R33....




:chuckle:


TT


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Hopefully they dont do the Wheeler Dealer effort with big dunder heed Ed with rubber grommits on the Skyline GTST boot lid and a "huge" intercooler barely bigger than the stock one...

I think these guys restore to a good standard and improve where practical


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Current episode guide

About Car SOS on National Geographic Channel Show - National Geographic Channel - UK


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

According to my planner they've doing a Corvette and Cosworth on these dates??


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

barry P. said:


> According to the National Geographic channel website the Skyline programme is scheduled for Thurs May 7th at 8pm.


Definitely as above - it's in the planner for 7/5/15 20:00


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Mines on record I'm working away till friday


----------



## rocknrolla33 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mick E said:


> Definitely as above - it's in the planner for 7/5/15 20:00


Cheers chap, set up to record.


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I look forward to this. Thanks guys.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I shall set a reminder now thanks for the heads up


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Touching story and nice to see it back on the road but how much filler? Also no mention of parts cost - they normally try to negotiate a parts discount but I bet 'Skyline Tax' prevented that!


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

We have a corvette episode on at the moment in Holland ?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Just caught the end of the show, looked good; oh how I miss my R33 :-(


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Mick E said:


> Touching story and nice to see it back on the road but how much filler? Also no mention of parts cost - they normally try to negotiate a parts discount but I bet 'Skyline Tax' prevented that!


yes it was a touching story indeed. could it have been better to replace the damaged wings instead of putting fillers in? but great episode though.


----------



## Ash170990 (Oct 23, 2012)

TABZ said:


> Just caught the end of the show, looked good; oh how I miss my R33 :-(


You can buy that lovely white 33 that was on the show last night if you want


----------



## Jon Mer33 (Sep 8, 2013)

*..*

Really enjoyed this episode, notice how they didn't say how much all the parts cost come to, plus the set of nismo LM's..


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Hated the refurbished lms with a passion. Looked awful I thought......

Rest was ok and worth a watch but no mention of the engine swap.

Good cause and defo worthy. Nuff said :-D


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I like the programme because they help some really deserving people..however. .that Tim is the biggest tw#t and most annoying presenter on TV! :-(


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

I think it was okay. Too much talking and not enough stuff about the car


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The car had LM GT1s on and they put GT2s on by the looks of it 
Apart from that, it was good TV.


----------



## rocknrolla33 (Sep 19, 2014)

matt j said:


> The car had LM GT1s on and they put GT2s on by the looks of it
> Apart from that, it was good TV.


Didn't think they looked right.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Is this program available to watch online for the Southern Hemisphere peeps?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

matt j said:


> The car had LM GT1s on and they put GT2s on by the looks of it
> Apart from that, it was good TV.


I thought they were LMGT2's.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol! I looked on the Nat Geo channel on Sky TV.....and the Skyline episode is on tommorow here!


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't have sky tv, anyway else to see the programme?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Just watched it, thought they did a good job, pity they didn't try to repair the original Nismo wheels, but happy other wise.
.....I did manage to get some dust in my eyes though when the owner realised it was her car....


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

If you missed it, like I did :chairshot it's on again tonight at 9pm on National Geographic. This is for the UK only, I have no idea when it might be shown elsewhere.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> .....I did manage to get some dust in my eyes though when the owner realised it was her car....



Me too bud


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

hugh jass said:


> I don't have sky tv, anyway else to see the programme?



You can torrent it here

https://kickass.to/car-sos-s03e05-skyline-sensation-720p-hdtv-x265-hevc-o69-t10617624.html#


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorted thankyou
Was a very good programme imo.

Engine sounded like new. Very nice


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Was on Foxtel down here in Oz.
Very touching episode.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Newsgroup link

https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/04c7709244d3c6b2da974fdce472580e20150522190929/2bdbbe


----------



## Davyevo (May 30, 2015)

Got this recorded on my TiVo box, watch it every now and again, ALWAYS choke up when Kim starts chewing her nails and realises it's HER car !!


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Guess who I bumped into at Goodwood Festival of Speed


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice one


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I only just got round to watching this on Yt..

I thought it was a really great restoration.. yeah ok they didn't manage to keep the original wheels but hell the others are still sexy looking, and as someone whose worked on numerous tv programmes over 20 years TV, regs and rules for building cars are ridiculous strict. There's a good chance that the kerbed wheel was twisted even slightly so in eyes of the producers..all of em are potentially foobed and safer to swap.
The money was prob omitted due to the emotional nature of the episode.. we don't want to be sat there thinking "bloody tightwad producers.. this is the cherished memory of her dead partner" ..so money was left out the topic.
The cam belt trick didn't bother me I've done it myself but made sure everything lines up first. The hks belt timing marks were in the place they should be so he had it all lined up and I'm sure he'd have double triple checked it's just edited in 45 secs for TV. Clever trick tho to prevent stuff shifting imo.










The car looked gorgeous at the end.. sounded smooth too! Does anyone know if she still has the car or on the forum?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

Just saw the episode last night....yes i know many may years later, it is definitely more focused on the person rather than the car. The engine bay was very tired looking and in the end it looks mint, i wish they showed a bit more about the amount of work that clearly went into that car.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Lordderak said:


> Just saw the episode last night....yes i know many may years later, it is definitely more focused on the person rather than the car. The engine bay was very tired looking and in the end it looks mint, i wish they showed a bit more about the amount of work that clearly went into that car.


Filming at Bruntingthorpe for the R33 Car SOS restoration programme. Tim was so impressed with the R35 drive he bought one soon after.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

And they’ve been doing some modifying of the internal display, soon to be released to the public👍


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Didn't he buy a crash damaged one and have it repaired by SVM?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

He did and still owns it


----------

